# Project Y is GO



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

After holding back on my intentions for TOTB2 it's about time I gave in and come clean.

Yep I'm going as Project Y. 

Unfortunately I have no web space so cannot put any pics up but I think a lot of you guys know what my car looks like anyways.

I'm not going full-on Drag spec but me and Ronnie are going for the all round package. Not saying we won't do well in the Drag though  .

And I thought I was gonna have a quiet 2003  .

Damn my credit cards gonna take another hammering I just know it  .

Lets just hope we can all do it again this year :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Glen

that is good news,top car you have there
I thought that you would not sit back and not run 
your car at TOTB this year.

all we have to do now is get some fast times in to get a place
in the top 10 spaces :smokin: 


Keith


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

if you want me host any pics just let me know


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cheers Keith*

I couldn't keep away.

Yep ALL we gotta do is now qualify. Damn forgot that bit   .

What is the score re qualifying anyways. I take it that its gonna be a combined 1/4 mile and lap time somewhere that'll be the decider?

I bet your itching to get your hands on yours aren't you :smokin: .

Come on Mark, hurry back.

Cheers Matt. I'll be in touch.

Glen


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice one Glen:smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Good luck with the "Project". Report back with the results!

Cya O!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*No wonder*

you were asking me questions about that car you sly fox.

Oh well, another one to beat then, join the queue, single file please Joking

Well done.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*good*

dicsion Glen,
TOTB2 will be exciting, what is the last date of qualifying ?
regards
Gary


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Cheers Keith*



TOKYO said:


> *Come on Mark, hurry back.*


Here here  Its a top machine Glen, can't wait to see what it puts out on the Dyno!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Ten Of The Best*

Gary,

The Ten Of The Best entry list is decided by me, as I am organising the GTR entries as per last year.

Whether we will even run a qualification will depend on how many entries we get. Right now we have just enough entries to fill the list with great cars and have a couple in reserve.

When we get nearer the event I will update the list and check with all the potential entrants. Too much will change in the 6 months before the event to get final about the list now.

I have you and Dirk down as having one potential entry each.

Qualification will probably only happen if there is someone not on the entry list of 10 that feels they have a faster car than one on the list.

Guy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great car Glen - stunning mate. Was good to see it in the flesh at Boxhill the other week - although you could have washed it !!  

No doubt i'll see it up at Abbey's soon enough !  

Good on ya mate.....glad to see you back in the skyline driving seat once again.

Daz


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cheers Gary, Andy*

Can't let all you guys go for the glory now can I  . Getting exciting though ain't it. I know its a long time away still but its nice to have a bit of time on our hands. What you gonna run then Andy  .

Hipo, yes no doubt we'll (all TOTB runners) be keeping everyone informed of whats going on.

Danoh, 1 week and he's back :smokin: .

Guy. Are you taking your 34 and Henry taking Project X ? Whats the updated list Guy for entrants. 

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB Entrants*

Glen,

The following have expressed an interest attending:

Project X (Guy/Henry)- R32 (3037S x 2)
Project Y (Glen) - R32 (TD06 x 2)
Project Z (Keith) - R32 (2835R x 2)
Guy - R34 (T88)
Henry - R33 (T517Z x 2)
666 Sky - R34.....?
Talat - R32 (New spec....?)
Dirk - R34 (2835 x 2)
Ronnie - R33 (Last yrs winner. T78)
Hugh - R34 (3.0 OSGiken custom turbos)
Gary - R33 (The Beast 2835s......?)
Shin - R34 (Mines full spec 2530s)
Ged - R33 (T517Z x 2)
Sweeps - (not sure of spec)
Jun Hyper Lemon - R33 (TD06 x 2) Possible entry.........
Special Entrant ........(more to be revealed later)

Shouldn't be a problem getting a good list of ten cars from that lot. It is quite likely that the minimum entry requirement will be 600bhp+

Guy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

[email protected]@dy hell that's one heck of a list of cars !!!

Daz


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

Its going to be GREAT. Just like Kellogs Frosties   
P.S Look at my WWW ! No clues to my new job location.. See you soon Glen :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ooooooh Interesting RedHot*

:smokin: 

Cheers for that Guy.

Glen


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*guy*

what about the red R32 from RKtuning?
running a huge single and some 800 snort? anyone know them to invite as it s stripped out and goes around corners as well!!

Great line up tho and good luck to all those entering. 

can't wait for it now. anyone staying up there beforehand for a few beers? maybe out in york for a bit of a session?

nlw


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Cheers Gary, Andy*



TOKYO said:


> * What you gonna run then Andy  .
> 
> 
> Glen *


Glen,

If you take a look at a thread in the general chat section there is a thread I started named ' god i am bored' you can see there what I will be doing this year


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oh OK*

I've seen that one  .

Cheers.

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glen, just noticed the comment under your user id "I need bigger brakes"....what's on there at the moment ? Stock items ? Just interested in what your thoughts are on them ? (i guess you want them changed !).

Daz


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

so...

what about entries for the handling circuit?

I would have thought that something running 2530's or similar would be good for that as I guess you'll want responsiveness over straightline speed!

PS - Glen would be great to see what you do to that R32 - NOS?


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Ronnies car has to be a cert for the handling*

sections what with the new suspension and other trick stuff!
he nearly won it last year on std suspension!! 

be afriad!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Circuits*

Shin's car is also very sorted for circuit work.

Guy


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Can't wait to see projects A-Z burning up the tarmac.

Guy, I understand last year's TOTB was by invite to specific car clubs? Will it be the same this year, and will clubs like BMW, TVR etc be invited? If not, what is the invitation criteria?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Clubs*

It's organised by the 200+ Club and it's their decision which clubs to invite. I think the Club list is the same as last year.

If it was my choice, I'd have the Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini and TVR Clubs to substitute for some of the weaker clubs there last year (such as Escort RS Turbos, Rover Turbos and GTI-Rs).

Guy


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Dont mean to be a spaz but.......*

What exactly did the handling event consist of??? Is it high speed twisties hence needing 600+bhp or what???
The reason i`m asking is that Aran`s / my car is running fully adjustable ohlins set up (not cheap) and between that and the trick track/road rubber i was going to put on , surley something like this would be in with a shout??? I`m sure that everyone will agree that tyres/ suspension is probably the single most important thing in race conditions, according to formula 1 gurus anyway?? A race can be won or lost on tyres etc.
jason


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

For the drag racing/ top speed runs:-

The guy with the larger Ø tyres has the advantage his smaller Ø rivals... 
The guy with the deeper tyre wall will have the edge on his low profile competitor... 
The guy with the 'jacked' rear suspension will have the advantage of the lowered car...
The guy with the hardest rear and softest front springs will have an advantage...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Clubs*



Guy said:


> *It's organised by the 200+ Club and it's their decision which clubs to invite. I think the Club list is the same as last year.
> 
> If it was my choice, I'd have the Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini and TVR Clubs to substitute for some of the weaker clubs there last year (such as Escort RS Turbos, Rover Turbos and GTI-Rs).
> 
> Guy *


The GTI-R OC should have a stronger representation this year. Last year nearly the whole list pulled out due to car troubles very late on...so most were last minute substitutes. There are many GTI-R's currently have big rebuilds done at the moment...plenty of which will break the 400bhp barrier. Maybe they won't be competition for you guys but for the EVO, Scooby and Cossie brigade - they should provide good competition....

Daz


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Road Circuit*

The road circuit is tight and twisty (probably under 500m for the entire circuit) and therefore needs a combination of good usable power, proper suspension and tyres and an experienced track driver. We have this in Shin and Ronnies cars.

This is the event of the three that we will be weakest in and is also of lowest interest in comparison to the 1/4 mile and Top Speed for most people. Most cars didn't even enter it last year.

The circuit was won last year by a fully lightened, caged, 7 speed rally Escort Cosworth, with a profesional driver.

If there are any special track cars, that have a chance of winning, with track proven drivers, then I will happily consider them. Of course Andre might like to try his car...........

Guy


----------



## Nismo_GTi-R (Mar 10, 2003)

Glen, i loved your R34, absolutly stunning. Saw it down abbey quite a few times. 

Look forward to seeing your new skyline

jai


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTI-R*

Daz,

Just so you know, I wasn't badmouthing the GTI-Rs, just saying that if the 'Supercar' clubs accepted then it would be necessary to ditch some of the slower clubs.

A better way for 2004 might be to have 10 entrants for the top clubs and 5 entrants for the slower clubs, to allow a wider variety of car types.

Guy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *For the drag racing/ top speed runs:-
> 
> The guy with the larger Ø tyres has the advantage his smaller Ø rivals...
> The guy with the deeper tyre wall will have the edge on his low profile competitor...
> ...


Very rare I dis-agree but I do so here goes:

Cetaris parabis (all things equal) then:

1. Larger diameter tyres do not effect top speed, if the gearing is adjusted appropriately. Similarly for drag racing, although there is extra grip which helps the larger diameter tyres, but may adversely effect top speed by increasing rolling resistance.

2. Deeper tyre wall doesn't effect top speed.

3. Jacked rear suspension does not help drag launch, it's weight transfer that helps. It would reduce top speed, as against lowered car by increasing aerodynamic drag.

4. Drag racers want weight transfer to wheels requiring grip. For GTRs and rwd this mean soft springs to allow the back to squat at launch. This is why the HKS Drag suspension (fitted to Project X) has 10kg/mm front and 4 kg/mm rear springs.

Guy


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *For the drag racing/ top speed runs:-
> 
> The guy with the larger Ø tyres has the advantage his smaller Ø rivals...
> The guy with the deeper tyre wall will have the edge on his low profile competitor...
> ...


Mycroft, I think I understand two of the four points you mention. But could you elaborate on points two and four please? That doesn't read particularly well but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Lambo's*

A friend of mine runs the Marketing for Lamborghini (cars and boats) and I had a good chat with him when were at a party sat night about trying to get a couple along. Cars not boats  . He sounded quite keen when I told him we were only poor-old Jap cars with big spoilers. SUCKER he fell for it  .

Saying that I'll have to give him a call as we got a bit sloshed and he may have forgot  .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*No 2 is a benefit re dragging*

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: GTI-R*



Guy said:


> *Daz,
> 
> Just so you know, I wasn't badmouthing the GTI-Rs, just saying that if the 'Supercar' clubs accepted then it would be necessary to ditch some of the slower clubs.
> 
> ...


No prob'a Guy - didn't think you were to be honest....just trying to explain why the turnout from the GTI-R list was not maybe as expected. Hopefully the guys representing the club this year will have some better luck !!

Although i hope to be in a GTR by then (infact a damn sight sooner !), i will still be very active within the GTI-R OC and will still be "cheering them on".

It's starting to get interesting already isn't it !  

Daz


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Nick and Daz*

Nick have spoken to Ron about entering his car but unsure if he is gonna enter or not. Aswell as his though his nephew Darren (who sprint races) and Barry F are both gonna have RATHER quick cars by the summer 

Daz the brakes on 32's are good for road use but when you get the car on the track i'm not so sure. Was up at Rockingham today and had severe brake problems, could have just been down to the fluid and pads but I am now considering spending some money I was gonna spend on my house on some AP 6 pots 

Luke


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback luke mate.

Did you have a good time at rockingham ?

Daz


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Yep*

Blinding! First time out on a track and loved it... just made me realise how important good brakes are though. As soon as I noticed the fade I lost my confidence and considering the spec of my car I put in REALY bad times... still loved it though, realy nice not to have any old grannies doddering along infront of you or kids running across etc   

Luke

p.s. Sorry Glen for the hi-jack


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hijack*

No hijack here Luke. Just good old info :smokin: .

Are you entering TOTB Luke.

Yes Daz I'm looking at brake options at the mo. Will let you know how I get on as well.

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Entering TOTB*

Anyone who wants to enter TOTB had better let me know, even if their car is not ready currently. 

That way I can ensure they are properly considered and made aware of any qualification criteria.

Guy


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Glen/Guy*

Glen, I am suppost to be entering under japukmeets as I don't think mine would quite make it into the GTR list. Also could you let me know of any info you dig up on brakes please???

Guy, they are aware of it but I am unsure of whether they want to enter or not.

Luke


----------

